# A loss to the Doces Pares Family



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2005)

From teh January 27th, 2005 Escrima Digest



> Grandmaster Vicente "Inting" Carin - legendary cebuano eskrimador, sadly
> passed away in the latter part of December 2004. Inting - as he was fondly known
> to students and friends, was one of the top fighters in the Doce Pares Club.
> Well known for accepting challenges, and for using his skills in a number of
> ...



This is cross posted in the Memorial Hall. Please use that thread to show your respects.

I would like to use this thread to discuss those instructors that are carrying on the tradition of the Doces Pares.

With respect
:asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 2, 2005)

.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 2, 2005)

.


----------



## MJS (Feb 2, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## pakigbisog (Feb 4, 2005)

My condolence to the family, friends, students, and fellow Doce Pares members dear to GM Vicente Carin. I am sure a celebration of his life and the recognition of his legacy in FMA and as a person are in order.

    I am a student of GM Gerardo "Larry" Alcuizar who is a 9th Dan Doce Pares *Grandmaster*, fully certified by GM Carin and by GM Ciriaco Canete in 1989. GM Alcuizar was informed recently by Cecilia Canete that he was in fact awarded a 10th Dan certificate by the Doce Pares Club in absentia (he was in the Middle East for 20 years working as a mixed martial arts instructor for the Saudi Royal Airforce). Said certificate is reportedly in the possession of Abner Pasa, GM Alcuizar's former student. This might make GM Alcuizar the highest ranked Doce Pares grandmaster outside of the original founders of the Club, and outside of the Philippines.

 I posted this message in response to your invitation to discuss about the other instructors of the Doce Pares Club who have made substantial contributions to the promotion and development of its arts, tradition, as well as the FMA as a whole.

 GM Alcuizar was personally trained by GM Eulogio Canete and the former Fernando Candawan in the late 50's in Cebu. In addition to his progression of rank to becoming a grandmaster in Doce Pares, he garnered awards as "Best Fencer" and "Best Combat Judoist" within the Club. Even as he opened his own dojo, "Durex Martial Arts Club" in Cebu, he still continued to train under GM Eulogio Canete and maintained his affiliation with Doce Pares. 

 In a characteristic of a real grandmaster, GM Alcuizar has developed his own style, improvements and modifications of the single stick defense/attack and counters, locks and counters (drills and application to tapi-tapi), of knife defense/attack and counters, of espaga y daga, and of kata forms. These are all contained in a written syllabus, a systematic curriculum broken down in course outline and lesson plans adaptable to a crash course, a seminar, or a long-range training toward a blackbelt certification.

 There is nothing much written about GM Alcuizar--Mark Wiley barely mentioned him in a 2-sentence note when writing about the proponents of FMA. There are so much to discuss about "Master Larry," a notable figure in the Cebuano martial arts community and to those who secretly envy his extensive and intensive background and contributions in martial arts.

 GM Alcuizar currently holds a rank of 10th Dan Soke in Arnis, Combat Judo, and Tang Soo Do, as certified by the World Organization of Martial Arts (based in Saudi and w/ a U.S. chapter). He was also awarded an honorary doctorate in martial arts by the International Council of Grandmasters, and a lifetime instructorship in Tang Soo Do by Master Joe Chin (WTSDA Philadelphia). He held several posts as commissioner, organizer, judge, referee, team coach & trainer in various associations, delegations, and tournaments (arnis, tand soo do, tae kwan do, karate, and judo) in Cebu and Manila.

 By being one of the founders of Durex Martial Arts Club, GM Alcuizar trained thousands of students taking up engineering courses at the Cebu Institute of Techonology in the 70's. At this time, FMA also became a required course for Criminology students at the University of the Visayas of which GM Alcuizar was the instructor in Arnis. Many sectors in the Cebu community from civilian groups to the military availed of GM Alcuizar's expertise as instructor and resource person in FMA.

 In pursuit of more challenges and better economic opportunities, GM Alcuizar accepted a job from an American company based in Saudi Arabia to provide martial arts and fitness training to the officers and soldiers of the Royal Saudi Airforce in 1984. He held this job in complete authority for *20 years*, surviving the perils of commonplace prejudices vs. Christians (like him) in a land where Islam rules, cultural differences and conflicts, constant personal challenges and actual duels vs. jealous martials arts practicioners (including Filipinos). During this time, he opened a private dojo in Kamish, KSA and named it under the World Eskrido* Federation. Very selective in accepting students, GM Alcuizar has propagated FMA to serious disciples from U.S.A., U.K., India, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Egypt, Lebanon, Saudi, and Phils. Pls. visit http://www.geocities.com/eskrido/1996/  to see their website.

 October 2003 was GM Alcuizar's time to join his wife as an immigrant in the U.S.A. which was also the occasion of his attendance as a referee in a tournament held by the World Tang Soo Do Assn in Philadelphia. Since then, he conducted a 4-part seminar in Arnis held in Cypress, California in cooperation with the Ferrer Academy of Martial Arts. One American student who owns a sports training facility in Fullerton, CA is currently in route to becoming the first blackbelt in Durex Arnis certified by GM Alcuizar.

 GM Alcuizar is presently residing in Bellflower, California and is in active pursuit of continuing his contributions to the promotion of FMA. Recently, he joined IMAF Phils. thru GM Jay de Leon, and has signed up for a series of seminars scheduled for March and April of 2005.

    *GM Alcuizar has used the term "*Eskrido*" as a combination for eskrima, arnis, and combat judo and went on to register the name of "World Eskrido Federation" in the Phil. Securities & Exchange Commission (SEC) without problems in the 80's. Unknown to him was the fact that GM Ceriaco Canete (Doce Pares) has also used the term "Escrido" or "Eskrido" to mean eskrima, arnis, judo and aikido. As to who used this term first or who originated the term or who has the right to use this term, is an issue that I hope would be resolved amicably and without compromising further the already strained relationship between the 2 GMs (which is another story, an entire chapter to pursue).

    Pls. feel free to post any reactions to this message.  Thank you.


----------



## pakigbisog (Feb 4, 2005)

My condolence to the family, friends, students, and fellow Doce Pares members dear to GM Vicente Carin. I am sure a celebration of his life and the recognition of his legacy in FMA and as a person are in order.

  I am a student of GM Gerardo "Larry" Alcuizar who is a 9th Dan Doce Pares *Grandmaster*, fully certified by GM Carin and by GM Ciriaco Canete in 1989. GM Alcuizar was informed recently by Cecilia Canete that he was in fact awarded a 10th Dan certificate by the Doce Pares Club in absentia (he was in the Middle East for 20 years working as a mixed martial arts instructor for the Saudi Royal Airforce). Said certificate is reportedly in the possession of Abner Pasa, GM Alcuizar's former student. This might make GM Alcuizar the highest ranked Doce Pares grandmaster outside of the original founders of the Club, and outside of the Philippines.

 I posted this message in response to your invitation to discuss about the other instructors of the Doce Pares Club who have made substantial contributions to the promotion and development of its arts, tradition, as well as the FMA as a whole.

 GM Alcuizar was personally trained by GM Eulogio Canete and the former Fernando Candawan in the late 50's in Cebu. In addition to his progression of rank to becoming a grandmaster in Doce Pares, he garnered awards as "Best Fencer" and "Best Combat Judoist" within the Club. Even as he opened his own dojo, "Durex Martial Arts Club" in Cebu, he still continued to train under GM Eulogio Canete and maintained his affiliation with Doce Pares. 



 In a characteristic of a real grandmaster, GM Alcuizar has developed his own style, improvements and modifications of the single stick defense/attack and counters, locks and counters (drills and application to tapi-tapi), of knife defense/attack and counters, of espaga y daga, and of kata forms. These are all contained in a written syllabus, a systematic curriculum broken down in course outline and lesson plans adaptable to a crash course, a seminar, or a long-range training toward a blackbelt certification.

 There is nothing much written about GM Alcuizar--Mark Wiley barely mentioned him in a 2-sentence note when writing about the proponents of FMA. There have so much to discuss about "Master Larry," a notable figure in the Cebuano martial arts community and to those who secretly envy his extensive and intensive background and contributions in martial arts.

 GM Alcuizar currently holds a rank of 10th Dan Soke in Arnis, Combat Judo, and Tang Soo Do, as certified by the World Organization of Martial Arts (based in Saudi and w/ a U.S. chapter). He was also awarded an honorary doctorate in martial arts by the International Council of Grandmasters, and a lifetime instructorship in Tang Soo Do by Master Joe Chin (WTSDA Philadelphia). He held several posts as commissioner, organizer, judge, referee, team coach & trainer in various associations, delegations, and tournaments (arnis, tand soo do, tae kwan do, karate, and judo) in Cebu and Manila.

 By being one of the founders of Durex Martial Arts Club, GM Alcuizar trained thousands of students taking up engineering courses at the Cebu Institute of Techonology in the 70's. At this time, FMA also became a required course for Criminology students at the University of the Visayas of which GM Alcuizar was the instructor in Arnis. Many sectors in the Cebu community from civilian groups to the military availed of GM Alcuizar's expertise as instructor and resource person in FMA.

 In pursuit of more challenges and better economic opportunities, GM Alcuizar accepted a job from an American company based in Saudi Arabia to provide martial arts and fitness training to the officers and soldiers of the Royal Saudi Airforce in 1984. He held this job in complete authority for *20 years*, surviving the perils of commonplace prejudices vs. Christians (like him) in a land where Islam rules, cultural differences and conflicts, constant personal challenges and actual duels vs. jealous martials arts practicioners (including Filipinos). During this time, he opened a private Dojo in Kamish, KSA and named it under the World Eskrido* Federation. Very selective in accepting students, GM Alcuizar has propagated FMA to serious disciples from U.S.A., U.K., India, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Egypt, Lebanon, Saudi, and Phils. Pls. visit http://www.geocities.com/eskrido1996/ to see their website.

 In pursuit of more challenges and better economic opportunities, GM Alcuizar accepted a job from an American company based in Saudi Arabia to provide martial arts and fitness training to the officers and soldiers of the Royal Saudi Airforce in 1984. He held this job in complete authority for *20 years*, surviving the perils of commonplace prejudices vs. Christians (like him) in a land where Islam rules, cultural differences and conflicts, constant personal challenges and actual duels vs. jealous martials arts practicioners (including Filipinos). During this time, he opened a private Dojo in Kamish, KSA and named it under the World Eskrido* Federation. Very selective in accepting students, GM Alcuizar has propagated FMA to serious disciples from U.S.A., U.K., India, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Egypt, Lebanon, Saudi, and Phils. Pls. visit www.geocities.com/eskrido/1996/  to see their website.

 October 2003 was GM Alcuizar's time to join his wife as an immigrant in the U.S.A. which was also the occasion of his attendance as a referee in a tournament held by the World Tang Soo Do Assn in Philadelphia. Since then, he conducted a 4-part seminar in Arnis held in Cypress, California in cooperation with the Ferrer Academy of Martial Arts. One American student who owns a sports training facility in Fullerton, CA is currently in route to becoming the first blackbelt in Durex Arnis certified by GM Alcuizar.

 GM Alcuizar is presently residing in Bellflower, California and is in active pursuit of continuing his contributions to the promotion of FMA. Recently, he joined IMAF Phils. thru GM Jay de Leon, and has signed up for a series of seminars scheduled for March and April of 2005.

  *GM Alcuizar has used the term "*Eskrido*" as a combination for eskrima, arnis, and combat judo and went on to register the name of "World Eskrido Federation" in the Phil. Securities & Exchange Commission (SEC) without problems in the 80's. Unknown to him was the fact that GM Ceriaco Canete (Doce Pares) has also used the term "Escrido" or "Eskrido" to mean eskrima, arnis, judo and aikido. As to who used this term first or who originated the term or who has the right to use this term, is an issue that I hope would be resolved amicably and without compromising further the already strained relationship between the 2 GMs (which is another story, an entire chapter to pursue).

  Pls. feel free to post any reactions to this message.  Thank you.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 4, 2005)

pakigbisog,

Thank you for this information. This is what I was asking for or had in mind when I created this thread. :asian:

Do you have a list or website that lists those within the PI as well?


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 4, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## pakigbisog (Feb 4, 2005)

Dear Mr. Parsons,

 I also thank you for initiating the topic.  It gave me the chance to write about GM Alcuizar.

 The only resource I know for PI websites is found at http://www.martialartsresource.com/filipino/filframe.htm.

 Mabuhay,


----------



## pakigbisog (Feb 4, 2005)

Correction: GM Alcuizar trained under GM Filemon "Momoy" Canete, not under GM Eulogio Canete.

 Pls. accept my apologies.


----------



## Seigi (Feb 5, 2005)

.


----------

